# Horsebox parking Hampshire West Sussex border



## asterid (9 January 2018)

Hi

Am looking for places to park a 7.5t lorry so I can hack with wonderful scenery. 

I go to queen Elizabeth country park and the beach.

Id like to ride on Kingley Vale, is the bit by the barley mow pub the only parking? 

Any other Horsebox parking to go hacking?

I am based in between chichester and Portsmouth. 

Thanks


----------



## teapot (10 January 2018)

There's limited parking around most of that part of the Downs for cars, let alone a 7.5 tonne lorry. I know the area well so am pondering for you :smile3:


----------

